# Nicest Way to Label Switches



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I rarely rave about new products but I have to pass this one on. I found this company thru a google search looking for a way to label multigang switches. I have heard the same thing from just about every customer over the past 20 years, even after years of living in their homes. " I don't know which switch turn's on what light". I installed these for the first time Monday and the Lady was absolutly ga-ga over it. I used the "Elegant" font in the bronze color fill on white decora style plates. One more tip; sign up If you are a contractor for discounted pricing. No more crooked, dirty p-touch labels! http://www.rightplate.com


----------



## Maverick01 (Jul 8, 2008)

55 and older Active Adult Communities!

Cha-Ching:thumbup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I gave used http://store.lumenid.com/ a couple of times mainly for bathroom switches where the fart fan has heat, vent and lights.


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I checked out their products as well during my net surfin' but I was looking for a subtle,classy solution. WAF (wife approval factor) is the key. Their products seemed a bit too loud, maybe good for a kids room.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

yankeewired said:


> I checked out their products as well during my net surfin' but I was looking for a subtle,classy solution. WAF (wife approval factor) is the key. Their products seemed a bit too loud, maybe good for a kids room.


 
There's always color coordinated Sharpie.


----------



## Maverick01 (Jul 8, 2008)

chenley said:


> I gave used http://store.lumenid.com/ a couple of times mainly for bathroom switches where the fart fan has heat, vent and lights.


 
RP seems far superior to them. (1) They have a nice interactive site. Much easier to use (2) Better Options (3) Contractor discount! Pricing is half of lumen. Would make an upsell alot easier.


----------



## Maverick01 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone purchase panel tags from online sites? Like 1x3's labels specifying panel name, voltage, phase, and fed from location, etc. I needed some awhile back. Dealing with a local trophy shop was tiresome. What's the best method for the future? I contacted RP to see what they do since they display them in their showcase. I'll see what they have to say.


----------

